# Incorrect Date of Birth on Work Permit



## gregacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,
When I applied for my work visa with IEC I made a mistake by entering the day/month of my date of birth the wrong way round. Somehow it was never noticed & I've only come to notice it now that I've been in Canada for 5 months. I have my OHIP Card, well actually 2 of them. They issued separate ones with the 2 different dates of birth on them. I was wondering will this be an issue entering the US with their border control? I tried calling CIC but their automated calls are a nightmare, is there anywhere else I can call to find out?
Thanks.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

They originally got my date of Birth wrong (there error) apparently can effect health card/permit/border problems. So you are best to contact cic and let them know.
I contacted cic who advised I return original permit along with a form they emailed me, I got the original back with correct birth date about 4 weeks later. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## gregacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Lianth,
Can you remember if you called a certain number to talk to an agent rather than the automated responses?


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I had to ring the automated number (which is on the back of your permit) and was on hold for about 20 minutes. Once I got through though I explained everything, and they sent me the form via email to make the correction. I had to send original permit back along with a copy of my passport. (Details part and picture) and then received it back within 4 weeks.


----------



## gregacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Got sorted there, they're going to email me the form & only a 10 minute wait.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

gregacus said:


> Got sorted there, they're going to email me the form & only a 10 minute wait.


Excellent


----------

